# ignition amplifiers



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

does anyone know anything about ignition amplifiers?
I'm reading about them and they claim more power & mpg's.
it sounds to good to be true.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure if it`s considered an ignition amplifier but I install an MSD unit on every performance motor I build. Not one person has complained.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

what do they actually do?
if they work I'm thinking about getting one after a few more mods.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

MSD is Multiple Spark Discharge. It fires the plug hotter and more then one time for every compression stroke. You can get them with boost retard for turbo or SC applications, with or without rev limiters etc.


----------

